# POC May 6 & 7



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Saturday was the 2nd day after this year's early May cold front. It was 46 degrees with light southerly winds when we left the house.

I promptly headed from Charlie's to Rahal Bayou/Contee lake shore and found I was later than the other 3 boats that were on that shore. So, being the intrepid fisherman, I decided to go into Contee...bad decision.

Due to early morning low visibility my fishing partner Michael had to help me turn my skiff around and push 30 yards back to floatable depth after we came to rest in 2 inches of water. Fortunately the Lostmen is an easy push.

We continued down the S shore through south pass lake and into San Antonio Bay. All of the bigger marsh drains had between 1 and 3 boats stacked up in front of them. Lots of guides and bait soakers with an event out of Seadrift.

We ended up poling the skinny clear water in front of a couple of small drains and found a lot of reds and trout. When Michael was on the casting platform, he saw a trout swim under the boat that he said was HUGE! I saw her from the poling platform but could not tell how big she was but she was big. 

We ended up catching a nice stringer of trout and 1 legal red plus 1 under sized red. Sorry, no pics. I didn't really feel that any of the fish were picture worthy. Even my first ever speckled trout on fly was just a fat 16 incher. But it was a good day nonetheless. 

Sunday sucked for sight casting with westerly winds mucking up the shorelines. We were off the water by 12:30.


----------



## doaks (Oct 25, 2005)

Rich - Great Report - next trip I'll have to show you how to run the back-lakes - J/K


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Good report. I hope to hit Rockport this Friday/Saturday - assumes I can get through the honey do list quickly and earn that elusive kitchen pass...


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

doaks said:


> Rich - Great Report - next trip I'll have to show you how to run the back-lakes - J/K


C'mon David! Let's go! I really need a back lakes guide for post front conditions. It seems I ain't smart enough to stay out when the water level is below my ankles... :spineyes: Well, I wasn't on Saturday morning. That was my 2nd hard aground in 7 years.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Laguna Freak said:


> C'mon David! Let's go! I really need a back lakes guide for post front conditions. It seems I ain't smart enough to stay out when the water level is below my ankles... :spineyes: Well, I wasn't on Saturday morning. That was my 2nd hard aground in 7 years.


Only the 2nd in 7 years? You aren't pushing it man!  My worse was west of Power lake, low light, and it looked like a good short cut. I made it about 200 feet in and got stuck in 2 inches of water. We were very far from home. We got it out though (had to take EVERYTHING off the boat). I made sure to mark that spot on the GPS.

I was going to try and make it down to POC this week, but weather doesn't look good. Monday post front might be good.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Ok I know I have posted this picture before but since Rich told his story about getting stuck in Contee I must re-tell mine. Although my problem was not post frontal, I had parked my scooter in six to eight inches of water just east an the opening back into Contee from Pringle. I spotted a large school of reds tailing down a bar maybe 200' from where I stopped the boat. (Look just in front of my console - that's the drain I went to fish) Getting out I had NO FEAR of the water falling out, even though I knew I was at high tide (I knew that too) but once I got into the reds they cooperated like no pod I ever came across. I would bust one out of the pack and they would blowout for about fifty feet and reform. I stayed with them for over two hours (Ooops) and while returning to my boat I noticed that the water was really getting shallow. Once around the bend I spotted the scooter sitting high and dry. Now here are the bad parts. 1. No one was with me. 2. No one knew where I was. 3. It was 4:30 PM on a SUNDAY! 4. Cell phone was DEAD! Go part was that I spotted a guide buddy of mine coming out of a different cut (Captn. James Schuller) who came over and called Tow US for me as he had a client who needed to get back...Cha Ching $400.00! I know SUCKS to be me! So LF that's my story and I'm sticking to it!

High and Dry


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

You know what Golden, that sounds like it was worth it!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

We were there near the small drain north of the entrance that Tuesday.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------

